
FBI lawyer who tried to force crypto backdoor now says working crypto essential - miles
https://boingboing.net/2019/10/28/san-bernadino-conversion.html
======
socceroos
"Talking head follows script"

~~~
karmakaze
If it's a good script, I'm all for it.

